# PS 3 price cut to £199



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/aug/16/sony-announces-playstation-price-cuts

So now im wondering wether to get one of these too, especially as Im flying out of heathrow tomorrow and could possibly get one tax free.....

if so what games do you think i should get??


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 18, 2011)

My DVD player is on the blink, and I was thinking that that might justify a PS3 before the year is out. This price cut confirms it!


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 18, 2011)

The PS3 is well old school now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2011)

so is the xbox 360 , didnt stop me getting one last year, the price cut does add to speculation that the next gen consoles are nearing but they are probably going to be at least 300 quid and not for at least a year  possibly 2, theres still life in the ps3 and xbox360 yet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

I still can't see the reason to get one other than to have a very pricey blu ray player, 360 has a better online gaming set up if you ask me...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Sep 3, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> so is the xbox 360 , didnt stop me getting one last year, the price cut does add to speculation that the next gen consoles are nearing but they are probably going to be at least 300 quid and not for at least a year possibly 2, theres still life in the ps3 and xbox360 yet


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 4, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I still can't see the reason to get one other than to have a very pricey blu ray player, 360 has a better online gaming set up if you ask me...



To be fair it's also tv set top box recorder (with playtv which costs 20 quid second hand), plays a huge range of media from a pc/mac, and does iplayer/4od/itv whatever it's called.

but having said that my PC is better for gaming


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 15, 2011)

They won't be replacing the PS3 for another three or four years. I'd get one at this price if I didn't already have one that I don't use.

I prefer PC gaming.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 15, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I prefer PC gaming.



So do I. But £140 for an XB slim compared to at least £700 for a new machine and decent monitor swayed my decision


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 15, 2011)

I like upgrading my PC, £200 here or there once a year keeps it up to date, much like trigger's broom 

Console gaming is better value and more accessible which is why it is sadly plagued by idiots. I have nothing against consoles or the people that use them - it's more the community and the attitude of many console gamers, so adolescent and sad. "OMG MW3 SUX BF3 PWNS, n00b"

JUST GO AWAY!


----------



## mack (Sep 15, 2011)

Picadilly Commando said:


> I have nothing against consoles or the people that use them - it's more the community and the attitude of many console gamers, so adolescent and sad. "OMG MW3 SUX BF3 PWNS, n00b"



Heh Heh, you've never played Counterstrike with the U75 Clan.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 16, 2011)

According to Wikipedia, the XBox 360 isn't due for replacement until 2015, which I think will make it the longest serving console of all time, eclipsing all the previous consoles combined from the Sega Mega drive onwards.

I think that its starting to show its age and is probably in need of replacement to improve its graphical capability and the number of opponents it can animate, 2015 it will be really long in the tooth.

E2A : Actually the PS2 is still going strong, so that's the winner there.  Pro Evo 2011 was release for that.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 16, 2011)

There was talk at E3 this year that they will be demoing their next gen XB at next years show to games publishers.


----------

